# Surgeon Consult billing?



## kiku3@ptd.net (Dec 30, 2011)

Scenario:  My doc who is a surgeon gets called to ER to evaluate patient; does exam, determines patient has acute appendicitis, does surgery, patient recovers and is released, billed from hospital as an outpatient.

My question is this, can I bill for the exam with a 99284,57; since it is an outpatient then the surgery?

Thanks for any help.

Sara


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 30, 2011)

As long as the documentation supports it then yes, but it is an ER pos for the exam and outpatient for the surgery.


----------



## kiku3@ptd.net (Dec 30, 2011)

So then I have to create two separate billings, correct? Thank you so much for the speedy reply!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 30, 2011)

no it can go on the same claim, just two separate lines will have different POS, one will have a 23 and one a 22


----------



## kiku3@ptd.net (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry, one more question, would I also put a modifier 25 on it, since he performed a surgery the same day? Thanks!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 30, 2011)

no the 57 will do fine


----------

